# Spring Break



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay, so I am a student at the U and spring break is next week. I'm going to try to go fishing everyday that week because I am in dire need of some trout therapy. My question for y'all is where should I go? I have been planning on hitting the Provo to try and get into a BWO hatch, but that's all I've really for sure planned on. I really would like to do a trip to a further away place because I'm going to have plenty of time. I was doing a little reading on the Green and how it is doing this time of the year and it is a little tempting. Like I said I am willing to drive a-ways so I'm open for any suggestions...I hear Corn Creek and Chalk Creek down by Filmore are great and totally would be willing to drive that far. Thanks!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Depending on the flows don't forget the Weber & the Strawberry river


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, are you talking the Strawberry river below the dam? And I hesitate to head to the Weber just because I have never really done well, but I suppose it's worth a shot. Thanks


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

As of 2 weeks ago (last time i was on the weber) the flows in Taggart have been kinda fast found more manageable water near coalville\wanship but I agree with you there the fishing has slowed down Im guess due to the pressure but still lots of fish to be caught.

I haven't had to chance to fish the strawberry river this season , but have done well near the Soldier creek dam and further up near red creek. I use to do very well near the Strawberry Pinnacles but I think it closed off now due to HB141. But there is a spot near Camelot thats open to the public.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

As of today: Coalville/Wanship 498 CFS and Echo releasing 708 CFS. Normally this time of year Echo release is 13 CFS. No streamer fishing for me this spring.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

A lot of the rivers are starting to get blown out with spring run off. I would look to fish tail waters if you have to fish rivers. I wouldn't go to the provo either. It's spring break, do something a bit different. You can fish the Provo anytime. Don't forget about lakes, some are starting to ice off, there can be some great fishing along the shores.

FYI, the strawberry is seeing spring run off as well. It's off color right now and makes for some tough fishing conditions.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Great thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Get in the car and take a drive hit the major tailwaters the green and the san juan are calling!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

orvis1 said:


> Get in the car and take a drive hit the major tailwaters the green and the san juan are calling!


this guy is a scholar and gentlemen. the san juan would be a great trip, its relatively easy to float so take your toon!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you have access to a boat or 'toon the N Platte would top my list...


----------

